# Weed ID in Zoysia SE Georgia



## Pwmcadet12 (Sep 20, 2018)

Been having a lot of these pop up recently. Sprayed with celsius and certainty with not much luck. Thanks


----------



## Dawgvet (Jul 2, 2019)

Looks like chamberbitter (little mimosa weed). 
Weed-b-gone every 7 to 10 days or Bayer Advanced (Southern Season Long Weed Control for Lawns) has three post-emergent herbicides plus the pre-emergent Isoxaben.


----------



## ladycage (Aug 12, 2019)

Is weed b gone better than Spectricide?


----------



## Dawgvet (Jul 2, 2019)

I don't think so. It is the frequency of the application that matters. Both have Dicamba and 2-4-D. 
A Pre emergent in the spring should help also.


----------

